# Attention Sovereign Replicas!!



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

The big Enterprise E that you're working on are you making it to be duplicated for kits or what? This inquiring mind wants to know.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Trekfreak said:


> The big Enterprise E that you're working on are you making it to be duplicated for kits or what? This inquiring mind wants to know.


REL will give you details but from what I know, Yes this will be a kit. It will be availabe in clear fiberglass and vacu-form. It will be in the 1/650th scale which is, you know, fricken HUGE. I'm getting goosebumps just thinking about it because, next to the refit, the Enterprise-E is my favorite. :dude: :hat:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I'll let REL know about this thread as he doesn't come here anymore.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

ack... why did REL leave? if i may ask


dave


----------



## frontline (May 4, 2005)

What happened to REL?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I don't think he left as in permanetly, just that he doesn't frequent this board as much as he used to. Busy I guess.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I haven't left I'm just trying to get this thing done by the end of this month. Here's the latest on it.

Thanks.
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/SB48.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/SB47.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/SB42.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/ST_40.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/ST_44.jpg


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

simply amazing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

not enough words in ANY language to praise your work!

dave


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks! 

Actually the plans for the vac kit have been cancelled. I'd have to make different type molds that won't have as much detail as a fiberglass one.


----------



## m5multitronic (May 27, 2005)

Holy Cow! That's....yeah, there just aren't any words. That is definitely the most stunning Star Trek scratchbuild I've ever been privileged to see.

My hat is most definitely off to you, REL!


----------



## frontline (May 4, 2005)

Rel, as always, absolutly fantastic work there sir


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you. I'm starting the pylons. (they won't be made of paper  )


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

but I like the paper ones.

That would cause some serious drooping issues though LOL


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

You gotta have confidence in a builder who shoots closeups of his builds!

Darn fine work there, Rel.


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Enterprise E is my second favorite ship, that behind the Refit. 
I would love to get my hands on one of those beauties if they become available.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

I can't wait for this to become available! Incredible!!!!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Very nice work.

Just curious, why 1/650?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Actually it's 1/675, a size I felt comfortable with as far as detail etc.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

That's simply fabulous work. My hat's off to REL. 

José


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Howdy REL,
so I gotta ask...Great job on this by the way! for your scribes, did you plate the smooth pattern ?
Best,
William


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks. Yes I plated it.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

What do you mean by plating it?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Styrene plates formed over the hull.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

...and what beautiful styrene plating it is!!! REL, May I ask, How do you go about applying them? CA glue?


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Sweet Job, Rel, sweet job and its always exciting to see what you did to it. Slowly, this babe is coming to life!!!

B


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks. I used different techniques to get the plating/panels around the hull. Some were full panels other's were strips filled with bondo. Depending on the application will depend on which technique, I find the strips work better around a complex curve while plates work better on flat survaces.

I lay the strips out over the hull on predrawn lines










Then fill them in with bondo and sand them flush to the strips.










I used the same technique with the saucer, you can see both examples here.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

REL said:


> Thanks. I used different techniques to get the plating/panels around the hull. Some were full panels other's were strips filled with bondo. Depending on the application will depend on which technique, I find the strips work better around a complex curve while plates work better on flat survaces.
> 
> I lay the strips out over the hull on predrawn lines
> 
> ...


\

Simply amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

When you made your base hulls (main parts without the plates) did you take the thickness of the plates to be added later into account when making the template for the base hulls? In other words if your plates are 1/32" thick did you make your hull 1/32" smaller to acount for the plate to be added later.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The design for the acrylic cross sections were made on the computer representing the surface of the hull, not the plating, which would be added later.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The Trekmodeler said:


> ...and what beautiful styrene plating it is!!! REL, May I ask, How do you go about applying them? CA glue?


I use Ambroid ProWeld, with a needle tipped applicator bottle instead of the brush.


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

REL said:


> I use Ambroid ProWeld, with a needle tipped applicator bottle instead of the brush.


WHO CARES!! Just finish it so that we can get a kit!
DROOLING...
HYPERVENTALATING...


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Sir yes sir!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

You guys are nuts. I don't know why you guys are drooling over this 1/12 Millenium Falcon. I think it looks nothing like a millenium falcon myself. 


ROFL


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Cappy, the model is a bad scale model of a WWII SeaWolf sub!    The 1/18 MF is just in the background, you can see the Chewie standing on one of the mandibles.

B


----------



## lestatdelc (Mar 12, 2006)

*So do you then pull the strips?*

So once you have the bondo sanded flush with the styrene strips, do you then pull the strips to leave the recessed grooves that define the plates?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Nope, I leave them on there.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

hey REL
any new updates?

thx
dave


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I'll have an update soon. The part I'm working on looks pretty rough right now, I hate posting pics like that. But I did get the window templates back from the sign shop so I can start on those soon. 

Also after checking around with several places Johnny Crash will be doing the photo etched parts, I think his work is awesome. The photo etched parts will be the shuttle bay doors, impulse engine grills, main deflector and those vents at the aft ends of the nacelles. As soon as I can get the files finished I'll send those to him.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

REL said:


> I'll have an update soon. The part I'm working on looks pretty rough right now, I hate posting pics like that. But I did get the window templates back from the sign shop so I can start on those soon.
> 
> Also after checking around with several places Johnny Crash will be doing the photo etched parts, I think his work is awesome. The photo etched parts will be the shuttle bay doors, impulse engine grills, main deflector and those vents at the aft ends of the nacelles. As soon as I can get the files finished I'll send those to him.



excellent !! thanks for the update !! 

:thumbsup: 

dave


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I refined some of the panels on the saucer.

(big pics)

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/ST_47.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/ST_46.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/ST_45.jpg


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Eeeeexcellent, Smithers. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeexxxxceellllllennnt.!!!


----------



## jmartin (Feb 3, 2005)

REL,

Simply beautiful work. Being a math teacher, I have a quick question: When you lay out the plating and other details (as described above), what steps are you taking to insure symmetry? Thanks.

JM


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks and welcome to the board. 1:1 blueprints is the best way to do it, and there's several different techniques used to lay them out. I still fudge them up though and have to go back and make adjustments from time to time. 

I think the most important thing is having a perfect centerline and measuring points in different places on your piece that you know are correct. On flat surfaces that's an easy thing to figure out. On curved surfaces I use a contour gauge lined up with predetermined points to make sure all the curves are the same, if they're not the panels you make for one side won't line up correctly on the other. 

Lastly there's a lot of trial and error involved too, for me anyway.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Trial and error really sucks doesn't it.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

More update pics. The pylons are temporarily attached to the secondary hull so I can fine tune the fit. 

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/PL8.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/DF12.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/PL9.jpg


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Rock On. Looking good.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

REL

i don't want to say that any of this is "easy" but do the nacells require the least amount of work?

dave


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

They'll require the least amount as far as what has to be done on this model. But they're still a pain in the seat.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

It's been a productive day.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

for a dork like me, what did you do in that last picture? scribe in the lines and were you able to cut in those recessed areas?

dave


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Hot Damn that looks good. 

Most Impressive. (with Heavy mechanical breathing)


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

davecfprez said:


> for a dork like me, what did you do in that last picture? scribe in the lines and were you able to cut in those recessed areas?
> 
> dave



I cut out the center section very carefully so I can put all the detail in there. That's pic was taken right after I cut it so I didn't clean up the edges yet.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

excellent !! thanks for the update REL !

dave


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

another update


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

time to primer and get all the rough spots out before I put anymore detail on them.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey REL what ruff sopts??? Those look perfect and AWESOME as always! Great Work :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Sorry I didn't read deeply into this thread earlier.

Is there a way you can design a thin channel into the nacelles for wiring? Maybe by making them two part? Perhaps also leaving enough room so you might add flat metal armature like the one H. Erikson designed for the PL 1/350th?

The really thin nacelles on the Enterprise D was always a pain in the but when it came to routing wiring. Having room for metal armature might help too.

Incredibly beautiful work, by the way. Wish I had a tenth of your scratchbuilding ability! :thumbsup:


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

You could cast (during the production process) a brass tube into each nacelle for wire threading. Beautiful workmanship!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

MAN, this is going to be a great kit!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Is there a way you can design a thin channel into the nacelles for wiring? Maybe by making them two part? Perhaps also leaving enough room so you might add flat metal armature like the one H. Erikson designed for the PL 1/350th?


That's what I plan on doing. :thumbsup: 

Pylons are finished.

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/PL16.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/PL17.jpg


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

REL said:


> That's what I plan on doing. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/PL17.jpg


Kewl!!! Don't want to see anything turn out like those crime-against-nature Unobtainium DrooperPrises ever again! It would be a felony to see such a work of art sag and fall apart.



REL said:


> Pylons are finished.
> 
> http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/PL16.jpg
> http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/PL17.jpg


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

A+++++++ Work. Fantastic. 

Now onward man to the Nacelles LOL


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I still need to make that part that connects the pylons to the nacelles, that shouldn't take too long. Then on to the nacelle. After that I need to get the windows done and a few small parts here and there and it'll be ready for the molds.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Now I'm working on the nacelles.

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/N9.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/N10.jpg


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

They're not accurate. The ones from nemesis didn't have them big black and yellow things sticking off of them.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah I'll sand those off later. :thumbsup:


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> They're not accurate. The ones from nemesis didn't have them big black and yellow things sticking off of them.


You must've fallen asleep at the end of Nemesis then...if you look carefully while E-E is in drydock, you can see them


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Just a small update, I got the nacelle shaped to specs and I'll be detailing it in the coming week or so.

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/N11.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/C1.jpg


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Incredible!!


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

THATS INCREDIBLE!!

(maybe RELs new TV show!)

dave


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

WOWWWWWWSA, Very nice work


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Alrighty. I'm starting to cut the details into the nacelle.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Superb!! This is going to be one hell of a model when complete!


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Superb!! This is going to be one hell of a model when complete!



oh yea! i agree !!

dave


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Wow! Now how did you carve out that front recess from the rough block you just had?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

actias said:


> Wow! Now how did you carve out that front recess from the rough block you just had?


Thanks! Well now some things I do have to keep to myself.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Come on REL you can tell. How do you expect us modelers to learn the proper techniques for scratch building if crucial info is kept secret?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Alright, I used strip styrene to define the border, then backfilled it with bondo and sanded it flush.

Another update on the nacelle.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

*running to the dentist*
(cause this is SO SWEET its giving me a cavity!)

dave


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Thanks Rel!!!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

You're welcome, I stumbled upon that trick by accident actually.

One more pic.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a question for some of you casters out there. Should I leave this part on the nacelle as a seperate cast or make it part of the nacelle? I noticed on the ILM studio model that it looks to be a seperate piece.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

I have casted and molded Trek props and garage kits for years. Anything that you can keep seperate should be kept seperate because of potential mold shift. This particular part would invite air bubbles to develop in the groves of it's outline. Especially after sereral pulls. One other thing to consider. The less detail on individual parts, the longer the mold will last (especially if there are any undercuts).


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion, that's good advice. But I just went ahead and attached it, I'm not worried about the molds I won't be making that many of these anyway.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Got a little further.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Ok REL now your scaring me. As fast as these pictures are being posted, are you sure you're not growing the parts in the garden? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

Smooth, sharp and clean. Outstanding workmanship on those masters REL


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I still say its way off, I can't make out any Millenium Falcon Parts on there whatsoever. (Maybe I'm just out there though lol)

(Looks fantastic)


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Cappy, those are the torpedo for the Falcon. It won't be seen in the finished model, heh heh!

Fine and truly beautiful work, Rel! 

B


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice letter opener. :thumbsup:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh ok, Kind of like Concussion Torpedoes. I get it now. Silly me lol


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

REL said:


> ... I'm not worried about the molds I won't be making that many of these anyway.


Now _there's _ cause for concern. How many of these beauties do you plan to cast?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm not sure just yet, but not a whole lot. 

Another update on the nacelle.
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/N23.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/N22.jpg


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Is it done yet? Is it done yet? Is it done yet? Is it done yet? Is it done yet? 
Is it done yet? Is it done yet? Is it done yet? Is it done yet? Is it done yet?


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh My!!!!


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> Is it done yet? Is it done yet? Is it done yet? Is it done yet? Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet? Is it done yet? Is it done yet? Is it done yet? Is it done yet?


His Han figure is ready but is now resculpting Chewie coz he accidentally sculpted Jar Jar Binks instead. That is causing all the delays!

B


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

You don't like Jar Jar???


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

REL said:


> You don't like Jar Jar???


Everyone love Jar JAr!

Love the spine details the the torpedo! 

B


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

This is how I like my JarJar...


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

That looks soooo delicious 


NOT


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! See, Jar Jar have plenty of fans out there! :freak: :drunk:  

B


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

That is just sick! :freak:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Jar Jar, the other white...aw, forget it, I'm gonna hurl! :freak:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Now is that lean?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Update.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

out'flipping'standing! 

*slober drool*


dave


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I can't remember, are the nacelles gonna be a two part peice each too, split down the middle so to speak??


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

They'll be split top and bottom.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I added the detail to the nose

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/N27.jpg


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

I've said this before: the people who actually fabricate the models are THE BOMB! Most of us put models together, but few actually create the things in the first place. What a talent.

Let us know when it is available to purchase. I'd sell my soul for the E-E . . . well, maybe not all of it, but at least a controlling interest. ("What soul?" - this from my lovely wife) But it won't come to that after I make my fortune as a Cage Fighter. Yeah, right.

OK, for those offended by heretical viewpoints stop reading now . . . 3, 2, 1 (I knew you would look) I THINK I LIKE THE ENTERPRISE E BETTER THAN THE REFIT. There, I said it. It's off my chest.

Don't get me wrong, I still like the refit, but over the years it has started to look a little DATED ("So do you," again from my lovely wife). If you think about it, the Refit has a very 30's Art Deco look to it. The front of the nacelles are like Ford radiator grills from the late 30's or early 40's. Those copper grills on the side of the nacelles look like something you would find on the side of the hood and the end of the nacelles even have FINS! The secondary hull has that kind of prenant guppy look that you see in older, prop driven airliners. 

I know, I know, I should be shot. But the Enterprise E has a great "swept back" look and some really elegant details. The nacells look like racing motorcycles. And the whole thing has a more "balanced" look. It is more sculpted and aerodynamic.

I'm now on the lookout for those of you who may wish to put a stake through my heart. But, that is my humble opinion -- worth about 2 cents.

Thank you for not damaging your monitor or keyboard while yelling deleted expletives.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you and I agree. I do like the shape of the Ent E over the refit, but I have to say the first time I saw the refit when TMP came out I was stunned. Sitting there in the theater and watching that flyby gave me goose bumps. 

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/N28.jpg


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Unfreakafantabolousable! See what ya' done with that last nacelle update pic REL, Now I can't think or speak properly....

Serioursly amazing work dude! I CAN NOT wait to own one.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

no words...

just no words




amazing maybe? incredible? outstanding? unbelieveable?

just no words

dave


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Swell? Groovy? Neato? :thumbsup:


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

OK, I can't stand it any longer, how do I get in line to get one of these masterpieces!!!

John


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

REL said:


> Thank you and I agree. I do like the shape of the Ent E over the refit, but I have to say the first time I saw the refit when TMP came out I was stunned. Sitting there in the theater and watching that flyby gave me goose bumps.
> 
> http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/N28.jpg


Yes, I watched it again today and it just go on and on and on and on until you see the jets or rockets engines on the Star Destroyer. You know there and than the Rebel Blockard Runner stands no chance of escape....... Oh fishball soup, wrong movie! :drunk: 

Without a doubt, the E-E is the most outstanding designed ship ever. Tho I like the Refit, the E-E is the one for me! Anyone knows who is the one who designed this ship, please pat on his shoulder for me!

To describe your work, ne plus ultra! :thumbsup: 

B


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I liked the part where Capt Kirk raised his hand and chokes that guy from across the room and says, "I find your lack of faith disturbing"

Oh and the nacelle is done. The warp grills will be done with vinyl if you're wondering why that part is smooth. 

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/N30.jpg


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

REL said:


> I liked the part where Capt Kirk raised his hand and chokes that guy from across the room and says, "I find your lack of faith disturbing"
> 
> Oh and the nacelle is done. The warp grills will be done with vinyl if you're wondering why that part is smooth.
> 
> http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/N30.jpg


so with the nacelles done, that means ...... (anticipation)

dave


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

...six more weeks of winter?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

...white shoes are back in style?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I talked to him today and he said the Cats knocked it off the work bench and he was attacked by ferengi's today and has to start ALLLLLLLL over 

Muhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Nova Designs said:


> ...white shoes are back in style?


They were out of style?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The saucer is finished, now I just need to put the windows on and it will be ready for molding. 

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/ST_52.jpg

Here's one sheet of the vinyl window templates


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Rel, once again, I just have to say your work is simply astounding. I just drooled over that nacelle nose update for minutes! I seriously wish I had the funds for this!



Boxster said:


> Anyone knows who is the one who designed this ship, please pat on his shoulder for me!


That would be John Eaves. I met him a couple times at WF. Real nice guy.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you. 

Just a pic for fun.

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/DF13.jpg


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought it'd be bigger.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Great work REL! She isn't even finished yet and I see that you've already done her justice.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

the new Ent - E micro machine huh? pretty cool !! :tongue:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

heh heh, well I took a better pic of the pieces dry fit together. 

http://sovereignreplicas.com/DF14.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/DF15.jpg


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

ME LIKE...ME LIKE!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

REL, You are the MAN! That is one huge frackin Enterprise-E model.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Now why am I humming the theme from Nemesis (where they have the first reviel of the E-E, just after Data sang "Blue Sky's") 

Great job!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I finished the lower saucer.

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/SB51.jpg


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

looks awesome REL !! 

what was it that you finished?

dave


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I put a plate in the middle where the sec hull will attach and I redid the impulse engines.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I started work on the shuttlebay for the secondary hull. You might notice the ribs aren't evenly spaced, that's how they are on the renders I have so that's how I made them.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Looks better & better with every pic you post!


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Truly the very finest workmanship ever!

B


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

It's been a while since I checked in on this thread, and I must say the master is looking fantastic! I looked back and didn't see anything about how one obtains a kit of this. What's the ballpark price? Or is it too early to know?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"ONE KAJILLION-BILLION DOLLARS!"









^For those of you who've never seen REL up close.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hahahaha!


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

Do i get a "Laser" with that?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2006)

REL,

I was very fortunate today to meet with John Eaves, the Star Tre production illustrator who designed the beautiful Enterprise E. He's a really great guy. I logged on to the board and showed him pics of your work. He was smiling and very impressed. He told me if you need additional reference to let me know.

Just thought you might like to know that the guy whose design you're building admired your work. That's a great compliment 

Barry


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

wow thank you for showing him the ship, I appreciate it.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

thats so awesome REL !! congrats !! you have a very special kind of talent! 

dave


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Now that's what I call fan support! Awesome!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, I'm making the parts that connects the pylons to the nacelles now.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/PC2.jpg


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Again, beautiful workmanship!

Hey, finally get to see how Rel looks like!

B


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you thank you. 

I'm happy this one is nearly done so I can get onto the other's, Ent D, Akira, that Klingon thing I can't remember the name of etc. 

I'd also like to do some Star Wars stuff.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm making a jig to mount the ship in to align the nacelles and pylons.

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/DF16.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/DF18.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/DF19.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/J3.jpg


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Sweet! Looks like you're progressing well!

I'm even more excited by those E-D plans on the wall! :roll:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, yes the D is going to be a fun project.

By the way here's the actual size of the Sovy. 

http://sovereignreplicas.com/Profile.jpg


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

:freak: 

We really need a jaw drop here!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Man I'm almost done with this thing!

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/DF20.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/DF21.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/DF22.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/DF23.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/DF24.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/DF25.jpg


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

That's a work of art, and I don't even care for the design. 

Bravo!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks.

I made the parts that connect the pylon to the nacelles. 

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/DF26.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/DF27.jpg


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

YOWZA! Sweet! Nearly done with her REL?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Good grief that thing is georgeous!!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I took a double exposure then made a composite in Photoshop so I could see what it looked like with two nacelles.

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/E_comp.jpg


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Awesome.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

IN-Credible REL! Just like what Thomas did with the PL refit kit, You have captured the true essence of the Ent-E filming model in kit form.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Very Excellent Work REL,No one can compete with your modeling skills.PROFESSIONAL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm finally starting to make the photon launchers. 

To start I made the indentation where the launcher above the secondary hull shuttlebay is located, as indicated by the arrow. I also need to repair a chip aft of the shuttlebay landing area.

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/L1.jpg


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

A comparison shot with the PL refit.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

!

the Ent.- E just LOOKS so much like an actual space vehicle !!! and IMHO is the best design...

REL's build is incredible!

dave


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I saw it yesterday. It's not bad. :jest:


----------



## limbfilter (Jul 27, 2005)

There are no words......
I can not wait for this thing...I would beg you to hurry....But as good as you're making my favorite ship, I can wait for top notch quality...  
Keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

REL said:


> A comparison shot with the PL refit.


HOLY COW, THAT'S HUGE!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's a close up of the saucer after a week of sanding.

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/c3.jpg


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man that's getting really smooth! I like how the panels are getting a little less height too. I think that gives the ship a bigger scale.


----------



## limbfilter (Jul 27, 2005)

I am really just in awe.......


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

While I'm waiting on the UPS with the casting stuff I've been working on the instruction sheet. Here's what I have done so far on the top view, incidently these are the only Nemesis version schematics out there right now(that I'm aware of). In the kit I'll include all the views on a CD in PDF format so they can be enlarged to any size without losing resolution.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/rl.jpg


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

I've never been a huge fan of the -E, but your beutiful model is winning me over. Is the final version going to be fiberglass (so it can be lit) or resin?


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

That baby is beautiful!
I can't wait to get may hands on one of those.
However, this inquiring mind wants to know how much will this bad boy set me back?
Please let it be a reasonable price?


----------



## limbfilter (Jul 27, 2005)

I'll say this...If it's priced under $100 he'll be a rich man....


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

i don't want to speak for REL, but somewhere i think he gave a guesstimate of around $200.00 or so... 

i'm sure he'll chime in here with some info


dave


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

$200 was for the vac form kit I was going to make, I scraped those plans. This one will be fiberglass and quite a bit more.

I'll have a total price soon.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy Memorial day.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

excellent REL !! i'm glad everything seems to be working out for ya


dave


----------



## Dogman_D (Apr 14, 2006)

Can't wait to see this baby. kind of afraid of what the price will be but still maybe worth getting.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Yea!! Looking reeeeal nice.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Now the windows are indented.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/wndws2.jpg


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Da-roooooool!!!  

man, why can't I be rich?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Started the saucer windows.










I should have all the windows on the ship finished by tomorrow.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Finally finished the windows.
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/wndws5.jpg
http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/wndws6.jpg


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The saucer is finally completely finished, I'll start molding it tomorrow.


http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/wndws7.jpg

http://www.sovereignreplicas.com/wndws8.jpg


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice technique, using tape followed by primer layers for the viewport recesses. Great trick!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks. I'll be posting pics of the kit and build up's here.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/sovrep/index.php


----------

